# Spotting Deer



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Oops... I meant spotted deer...

Here's some from today's sightings... bow season is around the corner... (and no, to anyone who may ask...these are too young to take.)




























Ivan says he smells em...










and he wants a bone to chew on....that one right there will do just fine (WHOOFF WHOOFF)...










Shhhsssshhh.... you'll scare em all away....










(yeah but I'm hungry....)


----------



## Darbyman (Mar 18, 2007)

Those are some nice looking backstraps, oops I mean back spots right there.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Darbyman said:


> Those are some nice looking backstraps, oops I mean back spots right there.


hahahaha...i know some guys who target the young guys just for that reason...me, i like a big 'ol, past her prime doe though...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing. But where's mama? Probably sitting back keeping an eye on 'em.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> Nice pics, thanks for sharing. But where's mama? Probably sitting back keeping an eye on 'em.



I was spotting for almost two hours and she never showed. There is some serious land clearing in nearby woods and they probably were spooked and separated. Good chance in my area that they did have one mama. One study said does bred when less than a year of age normally produce a single fawn, with 10 percent of them bearing twins. Older does average almost two fawns - 67 percent have twins, 21 percent have single fawns and 12 percent have triplets. Many does in my area are in the 3 year or better age range. Some of the does are monsters. 

I saw a heard earlier this week, counted about 20 or so. There were a couple monsters in that pack, but could be bucks. Couldn't get close enough with the compact digital video/camera that I had on that day. BTW: The compact took the pics shown on this thread.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

http://www.yahoo.com/s/926193

Don't know if the link will work.


----------

